# Urgent !!! imac 27 inch or normal rig ???



## vizkid2005 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello guys !!!

I am in a real awkward situation ...

I have to choose between :

1. iMac 27' inch (i7 model) : Rs. 1,19,000 

2. A rig I planned : Rs. 50 k max ....


The rig I planned :

i5 760
Msi p55gd65
corsair 4 gb ram ddr3
sapphire hd5850
corsair vx550
cm 430 elite ... 

Please help me choose between imac and regular rig .... 

Here`s the catch :
1. If I buy an iMac now I won`t be able to buy a new pc for 4 yrs ...

2. If I buy a normal rig I can upgrade it once in 4 yrs ...

(While comparing don`t consider gaming , consider : downloading(Full on) ,movies , programming apps , surfing internet ) 

Can an iMac be upgraded ???

Also I have never used the Mac system before ...

Also plz don`t ask that Why I can afford an imac but not a high end pc ... 
I have to choose between these two only ... 

Thanx Guys !!!

Please help me ASAP !!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 3, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> Hello guys !!!
> 
> I am in a real awkward situation ...
> 
> ...



Don't go for iMac even if you can afford it . I would suggest to buy the desktop rig as it's good and also WAYYYY cheaper than iMac..
If you look into specification iMac wins on just one count..Processor..other than that you get better offerings with the i5 rig...iMac has 4850 whereas you get 5850...so even if Gaming is not your favourite thing the i5 rig is still better and it has more convenient options...

Few of the drawbacks of iMac
1)Cost
2)Lack of connectivity ports(like only 4 USB and no HDMI)

Good features of IMac
1) 27' Screen
2) might be the coolest thing i've ever seen in terms of computers.. 

and considering your weird question i.e. iMac 1,19,000 over i5...buy the i5 one and even if you can't spend like a rupee more than 50k NOW u can still upgrade it to a better option later...


----------



## NainO (Nov 3, 2010)

Wierd!!!
1,19,000 or 50k max!!! I think m missing the point. Please elaborate.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 3, 2010)

If gaming is not on your list your best bet is ti go iMac, if you got the dough!! Started using the Mac OS X for two years now against all the skepticism I encountered and I never looked back! Movies are great, interface is unparalleled and the OS is very powerful in terms of programming. Xcode which is bundled with the OS is very and I mean very powerful!

And no virus problems!


But note : Buy it only if you’re using Mac OS, dont buy it and install Windows, whats the point then? why pay a lakh and then use Win, which you could have done in 50k itself?


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2010)

iMac can't be upgraded. You'll be stuck with what you have. Although, Mac OS X Snow Leopard is a great Operating System.

And your assembled conifg is faster than iMac.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 3, 2010)

Heres what I think :

1. I have never used Mac OS X earlier .... It would be great to try sumthing new  ...

2. Also I can save money and build my self a new rig for gaming or even better buy a PS3 ... But can`t buy an iMac with saved up money (POINT hai ke nahi ?!?!?) 

Please guys contribute  more of your thoughts on what I think ...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 3, 2010)

You can get a way better amd rig for 50k. Pc gaming is different and console gaming is different. You can easily get programs for windows and connect any number of devices to a pc. Ps3 is still not hackable apart for the ps groove hack which still requires you to have an original game. 
Problems with viruses? Re install windows, whats the big deal it that.
Money does not grow on trees so have some pity on your parents no matter what the scenario. 
Its just my opinion, rest is upto you.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2010)

same here redlofredlof, mac is waste of money except that you will get the privilege of bragging among your friends that you HAVE MAC


----------



## Gollum (Nov 3, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> same here redlofredlof, mac is waste of money except that you will get the privilege of bragging among your friends that you HAVE MAC



can't brag with a mac these days. An 1337 cabinet from cooler master or lian brand is enough to make friends drool and say "oh look at all the cool electronic stuff visible from that transparent side of the cabinet. Oh wait, is that a pencil box with a fan?"


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2010)

@redlofredlof
but nobody knows so deep about cm or lian li models and all! so he cant tell them like this only without showing but apple's popular


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 3, 2010)

> Oh wait, is that a pencil box with a fan?"


ROFL! I know some people like this.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 3, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @redlofredlof
> but nobody knows so deep about cm or lian li models and all! so he cant tell them like this only without showing but apple's popular


just get a printed sticker and put it on the side. And then call it apple "the black edition" or another nice name could be "rotten apple" 


nbaztec said:


> ROFL! I know some people like this.


Yeah their comments are fun+


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2010)

no yaar you cant call cm and lian li cabbys as rotten apples


----------



## Gollum (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, they are actually apple killers.
Oh and btw, you can install mac os on pc with intel cpu


----------



## NainO (Nov 3, 2010)

Dump the idea of getting a Mac. Your assembled PC config is far better than that. Its good in all aspects like speed, gaming, movie and blah blah blah... 
Mac has very poor VFM in india...
I wish Steve Jobs visit this thread


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2010)

^^really i think he should visit and keep apple(products) prices low. 


just imagine what would happen if he start selling apples! the prices would be sky high for rotten ones too!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 3, 2010)

Agreed..
@vizkid..if u want to experience mac osx install it in your pc..despite havin uber cool looks the imac has nothing to offer at that price..buy a macbook pro later if you do want to experience mac but spending 1.20 lacs doesnt make any sense..
I know a friend who uses macbook pro and he says its a completely different experience using a mac..


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanx Guys !!

Actually a person I know deals in Macs and he said that iMac are far superior in performance than pc`s that is why they are used for video edits and vfx guys in the industry ...

Another friend of mine who has a music studio has an iMac 4 his purpose .... 

Also will the i7 be futureproof like handling programs of coming 4 yrs ????


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 4, 2010)

*"it is far superior in performance"* That depends on the configuration of the PC...It's not like imac is an alien technology that beats everything ever made...it's just the os which is so different from regular PCs that make it stand apart...

And 4 years is too far to think about...But an i7 config will, in my opinion, be able to run mostly all apps for 2-3 years..


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> Thanx Guys !!
> 
> Actually a person I know deals in Macs and he said that iMac are far superior in performance than pc`s that is why they are used for video edits and vfx guys in the industry ...
> 
> ...



They are not really far superior in performance. Just that the OS architecture is vastly different to Windows, and the level of breach are much less. Hackers have attempted less on this OS. That is why most of them run without a client (saves a lot of RAM -- better performance). Not to say, even an iMAC can get a virus. Regarding display colors and affects they look quite good, a primary reason they are preferred for video editing. 

As per me, Apple products are pure splurge for Indian consumers. No point buying them here, unless you have oodles of money to throw around. They have just converted the North American pricing. Believe me an i7+X58+high end GPU will run just as fast, and be more future proof. You can replace GPUs down the line and will remain up to date. The i7 processor is really powerful with HT enabled and till  date not many applications bring it to its knees.

Not saying that the Apple OS+hardware is bad, just that they are far too overpriced. Honestly today I would love to have a nice Mac Book Pro or iPhone (not that I cannot buy them), but I do not see and value for money. 

See it like this. You are about to buy a shirt. You can choose a  designer Roberto Cavali/Dolce Gabana or get an excellent Arrow/Park Avenue. Both will do the purpose...!

Hope this makes sense. Best.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanx All of U Guys !!

Finally got my head straight !!!

I`m building a desktop for my self ...
iMac is not my piece of cake (for the time being) ... 

Heres wat I decided ... 

Intel i5 760 
Msi P55GD65 or Asus P7P55D (Plz help me choose)
HD6870 (Once it is available at Lamington Road. Plz lemme know if it already is)
Corsair HX650
Gskill 2x2gb (plz suggest what speed(Mhz) should I go for ??)
Seagate 500gb 
CM 430 elite

Plz gimme ur suggestions ...

Thanx again guys for helping me save my 50k ... 
Cheers .... 

And HAPPY DIWALI !!!
Njoy !!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats for doing the right thing...

Both of the mobo are good and are similar in features so choose whichever is available and costs less...

As for the RAM go with 1600 MHz...

And Happy diwali to u too...


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 4, 2010)

Do ne of u know msi service center in mumbai  ???


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 4, 2010)

No idea about that..u can search google if u want..if msi service center exists in mumbai it will be there on google..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 5, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> Thanx All of U Guys !!
> 
> Finally got my head straight !!!
> 
> ...



Why are you going for a 14 grand graphic card if you are not going to game.

Do you want a monitor/speaker/KB Mouse etc?
Your uses in the OP say - Full on downloading and Programming. If you want to leave a PC on for whole day then I recommend getting two builds. One main programming movies etc and one for downloading. What say?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Why are you going for a 14 grand graphic card if you are not going to game.
> 
> Do you want a monitor/speaker/KB Mouse etc?
> Your uses in the OP say - Full on downloading and Programming. If you want to leave a PC on for whole day then I recommend getting two builds. One main programming movies etc and one for downloading. What say?




Yeah Rite !!!
Money doesn`t grow on trees buddy !!!

Also I have 50k .. Why not buy a gud gaming card than building two rigs ???

Arey plz neone going to lamington road plz enquire bout hd6870 price and availability ...


----------



## NainO (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree, when 50k is the budget a decent mid range graphics card is mandatory.
Many sites confirmed that hd 6870 is priced reasonably at 12k(but can we believe them???). So this is not kind of help you expected  
And as you say, you are into movies dont you think 500GB is little less for that!!!???

And at last HAPPY DIWALI... May god bless you with a PC in coming week...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> Also I have 50k .. Why not buy a gud gaming card than building two rigs ???


Do you really have to SPEND the 50K? If you don't game then the above mentioned graphics card is a PURE WASTE of money plus your rig is an overkill.
For downloading/programming, even a 20-30K rig will suffice. And that too for many years to come.
And You can always set aside your money for future upgrades.
Also there is Mac Mini which comes within 50K, however performance is a concern there as compared to any standard rig assembled between 25-50K. However it wins in terms of portability, OS, form factor, and power consumption.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 5, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> Yeah Rite !!!
> Money doesn`t grow on trees buddy !!!
> 
> Also I have 50k .. Why not buy a gud gaming card than building two rigs ???
> ...


Two PCs Downloading and programming will be cheaper than that rig. The main PC can still have a "GOOD" card. Even a HD5670 is more than enough for you. Also a always on downloading will give you huge elec bills if you use that beefy PC for that.



NainO said:


> I agree, when 50k is the budget a decent mid range graphics card is mandatory.
> Many sites confirmed that hd 6870 is priced reasonably at 12k(but can we believe them???). *So this is not kind of help you expected  *
> And as you say, you are into movies dont you think 500GB is little less for that!!!???
> 
> And at last HAPPY DIWALI... May god bless you with a PC in coming week...



HD 6870 will be available for around 14.8K. Not 12K. Also HD 6870 is not a decent mid-range card. Its a middle-high end card.

Sorry for my substandard advice, but I'll just say that it doesn't take me more than 2mins to throw together a 50Krig. I was just saving him some money.


----------



## pegasus (Nov 8, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> Thanx All of U Guys !!
> 
> Finally got my head straight !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks and hope you had a great Diwali too. 
You may know this already and it may seem silly but please do note that ASUS P7P55D and ASUS P7P55D-E are two different models.
Here is a list of motherboards with ASUS Dual Intelligent Processors that offer good overclocking with less power consumption-
ASUS Motherboard with Dual Intelligent Processors - TPU & EPU


----------

